# Subscribed vs unsubscribed... (2 tivos)



## alan_m_2004 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi all,

Just purchased my second tivo with the intention of networking the 2nd one and pushing some of the work to that.

My question is what limitations are imposed on an unsubscribed tivo? I think there is a limit to the buffer on live tv but not sure how long and a reminder to subscribe / that the guide data hasn't updated. Can anyone fill in the blanks / add to this?

The first tivo has a lifetime subscription so I feel I've paid my dues to tivo 

Thanks in advance,

Alan.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

alan_m_2004 said:


> The first tivo has a lifetime subscription so I feel I've paid my dues to tivo


Yes you have; on your first box anyway


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

You can only do manual recordings (and repeated manuals) on an unsubscribed TiVo.

If, as you suggest, you network them, then you can use TiVoWeb to
label the recordings with meaningful descriptions.

I would also look at using digiguide to set up manual recordings.


----------



## alan_m_2004 (Jan 6, 2005)

_Yes you have; on your first box anyway_

ah yes - I wasn't trying to stray into the realms of service theft but genuinely trying to find out what the limitations of a tivo without subscription was since I purchased the first one second hand with one in place and I haven't set up the second one.

Tivo 2 will be an expensive live tv buffer and something for the girlfriend to use for manual recordings.


----------



## Andy Leitch (Apr 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted by alan_m_2004
> The first tivo has a lifetime subscription so I feel I've paid my dues to tivo





cwaring said:


> Yes you have


You would think that after 5 years of monthly subscription...I too would have at least 'paid my dues' but not according to TiVo.....now that I have now unsubbed my box...I still have to suffer the constant nagging to sub the TiVo back to the service.


----------



## Andy Leitch (Apr 30, 2005)

Identity Crisis said:


> Perhaps if you had been prudent and farsighted enough to take a lifetime subscription you would not now be enthusiastically maintaining that "Tivo is dead"


Hmmm...interesting first post.....I think you may have another identity on here. 

Care to admit your true identity?

FYI....monthly subbers like myself have ensured continuity of service over the years.

TiVo *IS* dead in the UK...where can I buy a new TiVo unit from a retailer on the High Street? Where is the TiVo UK HQ? How many TiVo employees are there in the UK? If my TiVo unit requires service, where are TiVo approved service centres?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The TiVo service is still fully supported in the UK, with guide data, new channels, fixes for the Sky 4-digit radio codes etc. And you can still setup a new account - either monthly or lifetime. 

It's only Thomson's involvement that's dead - and it's rather suspicious, don't you think, that they are now making Sky+ boxes....


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Andy Leitch said:


> TiVo *IS* dead in the UK...where can I buy a new TiVo unit from a retailer on the High Street? Where is the TiVo UK HQ? How many TiVo employees are there in the UK? If my TiVo unit requires service, where are TiVo approved service centres?


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz................................


----------

